# pronombres



## vnzsami

Ciao, mi potreste aiutare con questo qua:
"Mi si e' rotta" per esempio. Come mai si usano due pronomi ma il "mi" non si cambia a "me"? E anche perche si usa il "mi" prima del "si"?

Parlando piu o meno dello stesso, come direste "Se te nota" in italiano e poi "Se le nota" (a el)... ?


----------



## roxcyn

Mi si è rotta, credo che sia così come in lo spangolo:

Se me rompió (qualcosa).  La estructura indica que el hecho fue involuntario.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

vnzsami said:


> Ciao, mi potreste aiutare con questo qua:
> "Mi si e' rotta" per esempio. Come mai si usano due pronomi ma il "mi" non si cambia a "me"? E anche perche si usa il "mi" prima del "si"?
> 
> Parlando piu o meno dello stesso, come direste "Se te nota" in italiano e poi "Se le nota" (a el)... ?


 
Io direi "gli si nota"  o  "le si nota".   Ma aspetta ad altri osservazioni dagl'italiani nativi.


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Io direi "gli si nota" o "le si nota". Ma aspetta altre osservazioni da parte degli italiani/dei nativi.


In realtà l'espressione gli si nota, anche se grammaticalmente corretta, non si usa.
Ti faccio un altro esempio con un verbo che si usa con il doppio pronome:
Gli si legge in faccia.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

claudine2006 said:


> In realtà l'espressione gli si nota, anche se grammaticalmente corretta, non si usa.
> Ti faccio un altro esempio con un verbo che si usa con il doppio pronome:
> Gli si legge in faccia.


 
Claudine... 

Vuol dire che invece di: "gli si nota"....dobbiamo dire:"GLI SI LEGGE.."  ??

Grazie per la tua risposta.   L


----------



## Necsus

vnzsami said:
			
		

> Ciao, mi potreste aiutare con questo qua:
> "Mi si e' rotta" per esempio. Come mai si usano due pronomi ma il "mi" non si cambia a "me"? E anche perche si usa il "mi" prima del "si"?
> Mi si è rotta = si è rotta *a me*.
> Parlando più o meno della stessa cosa, come direste "Se te nota" in italiano e poi "Se le nota" (a el)... ?


Forse vuoi dire "ti si nota" e "lo si nota"? nel senso che spicca, si fa notare...


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Claudine...
> 
> Vuol dire che invece di: "gli si nota"....dobbiamo dire:"GLI SI LEGGE.." ??
> 
> Grazie per la tua risposta. L


No, perdona, sólo quería decir que _gli si nota_ no se usa mucho. Por eso te puse una frase más común en la que aparecen dos pronombres.
Como te dijo Necsus, a veces, sí se usa _ti si nota_, pero esta expresión es más frecuente encontrarla en la forma _si nota_.


----------



## vnzsami

Ok va bene, ho capito con quello esempio (notare). 
"Ci si nota" (si nota a noi) si usa? 
Ma con altri? In generale, non c'e una regola? Mi potreste fare altri esempi che si usano con verbi riflessivi?

Grazie


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Necsus said:


> Forse vuoi dire "ti si nota" e "lo si nota"? nel senso che spicca, si fa notare...


 
Se te nota =  TI SI NOTA.  ??

Se le nota (a Usted, de cortesìa) = LO SI NOTA.   ??

Gli si nota,  non si usa.

Giusto Necsus, Claudine ?    Grazie  L

Mi interessa la vostra risposta.  Vi seguo.  L


----------



## sabrinita85

Luis Anselmi said:


> Io direi "gli si nota"  o  "le si nota".   Ma aspetta ad altri osservazioni dagl'italiani nativi.


Va benone! 


_*Se te nota*_ =  *TI SI NOTA*. 

_*Se le nota*_ (a Usted, de cortesia) = *LE **SI NOTA*. 

*Gli si nota* , si usa comunemente in frasi tipo:
_Gli si nota in faccia che sta male _(= si vede in faccia --di lui-- che sta male)_.
_


----------



## Necsus

Luis Anselmi Se te nota = [COLOR=blue said:
			
		

> TI SI NOTA[/COLOR] ??
> Se le nota (a Usted, de cortesìa) = LO SI NOTA ??
> Gli si nota, non si usa.
> Giusto Necsus, Claudine ? Grazie L
> Mi interessa la vostra risposta. Vi seguo. L


Ciao, Luis. 
No, io non volevo dire questo, intendevo "ti si nota = si nota *te*" (non 'a te') e "lo/le si nota = si nota *lui*/*lei*" (non si nota 'a lui', quindi gli), p.e. "mi/ti/lo/la/ci/vi/li/le si nota subito in un guppo di persone, perché sono/sei/è/siamo/siete/sono più alto/alta/alti/alte di tutti", con il pronome di cortesia sarebbe eventualmente "*la* si nota".
"Gli si nota" (ed eventualmente "le si nota" con il 'lei' di cortesia) invece vuol dire "si nota *a* lui", e credo che sia utilizzabile solo nell'espressione che ha citato Sabrina: "gli si nota (=legge) in/sulla faccia...".
Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi...


----------



## reys

Hola a todos! Aprovechando este hilo, quería preguntarle principalmente a los que estudian gramática italiana si existe una diferencia clara entre _Pronome Complemento Oggetto_ y _Pronome di Termine_, por ejemplo:

*- Paolo saluta me (C.O.)*
*- Paolo parla a me (D.T.)*

El *Pronome di Termine* se refiere a la persona en la que finaliza la acción, no? Pero en el ejemplo anterior, ambos se refieren a _me_ como a la persona a quien se dirije. Ahi ya me perdí.

A simple vista, no podría diferenciar uno del otro, más allá del "a me"... pero me gustaría saber el por qué de esto.

Ojalá me puedan ayudar y muchas gracias!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Grazie per le vostre risposte e chiarimenti.

Dalla risposta di Necsus mi fa pensare che, per esempio:   per distinguere una persona in un gruppo:  La si nota (di rispetto) / ti si nota  (un'amicizia) .

D'altronde.  Un particolare di una persona (la cintura nuova):  gli si nota la cintura.   Gliel'ha messo per la prima volta.

Ve riferisco che questo tema mi interessa perche voglio usare i pronomi giustamente.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Luis Anselmi said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte e chiarimenti.
> 
> Dalla risposta di Necsus mi fa pensare che, per esempio: per distinguere una persona in un gruppo: La si nota (di rispetto) / ti si nota (un'amicizia) .
> 
> D'altronde. Un particolare di una persona (la cintura nuova): gli si nota la cintura. Gliel'ha messo per la prima volta.
> 
> Ve riferisco che questo tema mi interessa perche voglio usare i pronomi giustamente.


 
Secondo me è il verbo notare spagnolo che ha creato un po' di confusione...
Comunque: 
in un gruppo di persone - 'La si nota' e 'Ti si nota' indicano sempre che la persona in questione è visibile (perchè è particolarmente appariscente, bella, o alta, o grassa...). L'unica diffrenza è che la prima frase si riferisce alla terza persona singolare (in questo caso femminile, LEI), e la seconda frase alla seconda persona singolare (TU).


----------



## Cnaeius

reys said:


> Hola a todos! Aprovechando este hilo, quería preguntarle principalmente a los que estudian gramática italiana si existe una diferencia clara entre _Pronome Complemento Oggetto_ y _Pronome di Termine_, por ejemplo:
> 
> *- Paolo saluta me (C.O.)*
> *- Paolo parla a me (D.T.)*
> 
> El *Pronome di Termine* se refiere a la persona en la que finaliza la acción, no? Pero en el ejemplo anterior, ambos se refieren a _me_ como a la persona a quien se dirije. Ahi ya me perdí.
> 
> A simple vista, no podría diferenciar uno del otro, más allá del "a me"... pero me gustaría saber el por qué de esto.
> 
> Ojalá me puedan ayudar y muchas gracias!


 

Creo que tendrias que abrir otro hilo. De todas formas intento responderte.
En Italiano siempre existe diferencia clara entre objecto y termino. Solo cuando se usan pronombres atonos (mi, ti, si etc..) las dos formas son iguales (como en Español):
Paolo mi saluta: Paolo me saluda
Paolo mi parla: Paolo me habla

Si usamos pronombres tonicos (me, a me) esa diferencia, que está marcada por "a", permanece en italiano, peró no permanece en Español, si se habla de personas y no de cosas:

Paolo saluta me (objecto): Paolo saluda a mi
Paolo habla a me (termino): Paolo habla a mi

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

Cnaeius said:


> Creo que tendrias que abrir otro hilo. De todas formas intento responderte.
> En italiano siempre existe diferencia clara entre objecto y término. Solo cuando se usan pronombres átonos (mi, ti, si etc..) las dos formas son iguales (como en español):
> Paolo mi saluta: Paolo me saluda
> Paolo mi parla: Paolo me habla
> 
> Si usamos pronombres tónicos (me, a me) esa diferencia, que está marcada por "a", permanece en italiano, peró no permanece en español, si se habla de personas y no de cosas:
> 
> Paolo saluta me (objecto): Paolo (me) saluda a mí.
> Paolo habla a me (término): Paolo (me) habla a mí.
> 
> Ciao


Mi sono presa la libertà di aggiungerti gli accenti (immagino che non compaiono sulla tua tastiera!)
In spagnolo si parla di objeto directo/objeto indirecto.


----------



## Cnaeius

claudine2006 said:


> Mi sono presa la libertà di aggiungerti gli accenti (immagino che non compaiono sulla tua tastiera!)
> In spagnolo si parla di objeto directo/objeto indirecto.


 
No, compaiono, è che non li so.. 
Grazie delle correzioni


----------



## mauro63

reys said:


> Hola a todos! Aprovechando este hilo, quería preguntarle principalmente a los que estudian gramática italiana si existe una diferencia clara entre _Pronome Complemento Oggetto_ y _Pronome di Termine_, por ejemplo:
> 
> *- Paolo saluta me (C.O.)*
> *- Paolo parla a me (D.T.)*
> 
> El *Pronome di Termine* se refiere a la persona en la que finaliza la acción, no? Pero en el ejemplo anterior, ambos se refieren a _me_ como a la persona a quien se dirije. Ahi ya me perdí.
> 
> A simple vista, no podría diferenciar uno del otro, más allá del "a me"... pero me gustaría saber el por qué de esto.
> 
> Ojalá me puedan ayudar y muchas gracias!


 
Reys concuerdo con Claudine en cuanto al término "objeto directo /indirecto".  La manera de reconocerlos es poniendo la frase en voz pasiva ( si es posible) por ej:
*Paolo saluta me o mi saluta,<<< Io sono (vengo)salutato da Paolo*
_*Paolo parla a me o mi parla <<<< Acá no podés decir Io sono parlato da Paolo,  en este caso es obj, indirecto .*_
_Recuerda que el C.O u objeto directo en italiano nunca lleva la preposición A, a diferencia del español :Yo espero al tren /io aspetto il treno. *O.directo*_
_Yo hablo a Maria / io parlo a Maria *O.indirecto*_
En otros idiomas con declinaciones correspondería el O.directo al acusativo y el indirecto al dativo . 
Tambìén se puede recurrir al LO,LA / Gli ,LE
Io saluto Paolo <<< lo saluto  (o.directo)
Io parlo a Paolo <<<< io gli parlo (o, indirecto)


----------

